# Spatini Is Back -- Old Family Recipe, Just Like Mother Used To Make.



## AwayWeGo (Dec 29, 2011)

-- hotlinked --​
The stuff disappeared from the supermarket shelves in 2005 or so. 

Now it's back -- but in larger sizes intended for commercial food service. 

Click here for the web site. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We just ordered four _-- 4 --_ packages.  That should hold us for a while. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Dec 29, 2011)

I have never even heard of it before. 

Is it an Eastcoast brand?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 29, 2011)

ricoba said:


> I have never even heard of it before.
> 
> Is it an Eastcoast brand?



I'm on the East coast and never heard of it


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Alan --- you are having your 15 minutes of fame! The website has you listed as one of the customers!

elaine


----------



## Patri (Dec 29, 2011)

But, but has it been in a warehouse all these years? Check for bugs.
Just kidding.
How do you use it?


----------



## rwpeterson (Dec 29, 2011)

*Yum!*

Thanks for the link, Alan.  I used to have family in Penna send Spatini to me.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean.  I grew up on Spatini.  I loved it.  Thanks for the memory.

Anne


----------



## mav (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW! I haven't seen Spatini in years! THANK YOU! It was great stuff!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 31, 2011)

Interesting thread. I had never heard of Spatini. After looking at the website Alan provided a link for - I still wasn't sure what it was.

Did a wikipedia search - came up blank (I was surprised at this).

Did a Yahoo search and voila, I found a link that explained what Spatini is and more importantly for Spatini fans, lists
a price that is a lot less than the Spatini website price.

 Buon Appetito! 

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Dang !*




MULTIZ321 said:


> I found a link that explained what Spatini is and more importantly for Spatini fans, lists a price that is a lot less than the Spatini website price.


Shux. 

We ordered it from that other web site. 

We paid a bit more, but shipping was included in the price.  

The cost was slightly higher via another web site our daughter-in-law found, which was how we learned the product is back on the market (for the large-batch "food service" market). 

So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## persia (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't remember mom using Maltodextrin, Beet Powder (Color), Dextrose, Autolyzed Yeast Extract, Partially Hydrolyzed Cottonseed and Soybean Oils, Guar Gum, Carrot Powder...

Doesn't look very exciting to me, I'm sticking with Trader Giotto's sauce.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 4, 2012)

Ugh. How hard is it to make a red sauce -- really?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Those Are EXACTLY What Mom Always Used.*




persia said:


> I don't remember mom using Maltodextrin, Beet Powder (Color), Dextrose, Autolyzed Yeast Extract, Partially Hydrolyzed Cottonseed and Soybean Oils, Guar Gum, Carrot Powder.


That's because Mom always used Spatini. 

BTW, main Spatini ingredients (1st 2 listed on the package) are salt & sugar.  Who'd a-thunk ? 

Before Mom found out about Spatini, spaghetti at our house meant a plateful of that limp & soggy too-sweet mess out of a Chef Boyardee can.  

Spatini sauce, with meat, over fresh-boiled pasta is way better than spaghetti out of any can. 

Yum.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 4, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> That's because Mom always used Spatini.
> 
> BTW, main Spatini ingredients (1st 2 listed on the package) are salt & sugar.  Who'd a-thunk ?




SALT, SUGAR, DEHYDRATED ONION, POTATO STARCH, SPICES, MALTODEXTRIN, GARLIC POWDER, BEET POWDER (COLOR), DEXTROSE, AUTOLYZED YEAST EXTRACT, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED COTTONSEED AND SOYBEAN OILS, GUAR GUM, CARROT POWDER, MODIFIED CORN STARCH.

Just do this recipe instead. It's quite good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZD-ApotEOQ


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Too Late.*




ScoopLV said:


> Just do this recipe instead.


Four institutional-size packages of Spatini were delivered yesterday, so we'll be sticking with Mom's old family recipe for the foreseeable future. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 4, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Four institutional-size packages of Spatini were delivered yesterday, so we'll be sticking with Mom's old family recipe for the foreseeable future.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Most of the recipes call for a #10 sized can of tomato's....where does one get a can that big?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Economy Of Scale.*




Ridewithme38 said:


> Most of the recipes call for a #10 sized can of tomato's....where does one get a can that big?


Fret not. 

The recipe can be scaled down to make conventional home kitchen batches. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2012)

Must be an East Coast thing. Never heard of it out here.   

I just use canned crushed 'maters, browned burger, and spice 'em up myself. Who knew there was something as tasty as maltodextrin  that needed to be in there.

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Yum.*




Passepartout said:


> Who knew there was something as tasty as maltodextrin  that needed to be in there.


Don't forget a big bunch of beet powder. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the first time i have heard of it. 

Dori


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Don't forget a big bunch of beet powder.



Right. "Honey, I'm makin' a batch of spaghetti sauce here. Where'd ya put that beet powder, guar gum and yeast extract?"

Jim


----------



## JudyS (Jan 4, 2012)

I remember Spatini from when I lived on the East Coast! They had a jingle to the tune of "La Donna e Mobile" from the opera Rigoletto. It's playing in my head now!

Spatini makes a sauce that tastes considerably different from a traditional spaghetti sauce made with just tomatoes, oil, onions and garlic, and spices. Spatini uses sugar and starch so that you can get away with using less tomatoes, which lowers costs. Technically, the result is lower quality than regular tomato sauce. But, I used to make it occasionally as a "change of pace" from regular spaghetti sauce. I'm tempted to buy a package!


----------



## normab (Jan 4, 2012)

I saw this product mentioned in the Vermont Country Store catalog this Christmas and I remembered the commercials from my childhood.

I don't know how good it is but I was thinking it might be great to take along for our timesharing vacations if I want to make pasta for a crowd.  Of course, I would also need to take some dried herbs since apparently this has no herbs?  I really would miss the italian herbs (oregano, basil, rosemary, parsley).

Alan,

I recommend you try adding some mixed italian seasoning herbs, it might take your Mom's recipe to a new level!!! About 1 tsp of dried herbs to a quart of sauce.

Norma


----------



## rwpeterson (Jan 4, 2012)

JudyS said:


> I remember Spatini from when I lived on the East Coast! They had a jingle to the tune of "La Donna e Mobile" from the opera Rigoletto. It's playing in my head now!



Now I've got that jingle playing in head too!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 4, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Right. "Honey, I'm makin' a batch of spaghetti sauce here. Where'd ya put that beet powder, guar gum and yeast extract?"



One can of San Marzano tomatoes, some garlic and onions and herbs, and you don't NEED beet powder, autolyzed yeast and guar gum. 

When I take over the world, everyone is going to have to spend a week in Naples, Italy to sample real Italian food. That will be the end of Dominoes, Chef Boyardee, Prego, that bologna crap that passes itself off for mortadella, et cetera.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 4, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> One can of San Marzano tomatoes, some garlic and onions and herbs, and you don't NEED beet powder, autolyzed yeast and guar gum.
> 
> When I take over the world, everyone is going to have to spend a week in Naples, Italy to sample real Italian food. That will be the end of Dominoes, Chef Boyardee, Prego, that bologna crap that passes itself off for mortadella, et cetera.



I prefer little italy


----------

